# background-repeat Problem...



## alex130 (14. Januar 2008)

Hi
Ich hab ein Problem mit Background Repeat und zwar sieht mein Hintergrund so "abgehackt" aus, immer wenn sich die Grafik wiederholt.
Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.
Hier der Link:
http://web37.10.kunden-server.org/prontopronto.at/#
Danke


----------



## Quaese (15. Januar 2008)

Hi,

das liegt an deiner Grafik selbst - versuch es mal mit dem angehängten Hintergrundbild.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2008)

Hi.


Quaese hat gesagt.:


> das liegt an deiner Grafik selbst



Ich schieb den Thread dann mal rüber in die Grafiker-Ecke.


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Einfach die Breite auf 1px setzen und schon ist das Problem erledigt. 

lg


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2008)

Remme hat gesagt.:


> Einfach die Breite auf 1px setzen und schon ist das Problem erledigt.


Mit Quaeses korrigierter Fassung besteht das Problem aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Ohh da ist ja ein Bild im Anhang, kam bei mir nicht an. Aber doppelt hält ja bekanntermaßen besser 

Und erstmal Guten Morgen Maik


----------



## Maik (15. Januar 2008)

Dir auch einen guten Morgen, Remme 



Quaese hat gesagt.:


> versuch es mal mit dem angehängten Hintergrundbild.


Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.


----------



## Remme (15. Januar 2008)

Ach was verlangst du um diese Uhrzeit ... bin froh das ich den Monitor schon erkenne


----------

